# Rally Update



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, we're home and tired, but had a good weekend... Double Q's!

this was also our first experience with a two day show that was not within driving distance... having to sleep in strange surroundings, etc. We were staying with a friend's mom, and she has a springer spaniel. The two of them got along great, but they played and played and PLAYED until WAY past Kodi's usual bed time. 

Kodi is TOTALLY wiped tonight. When we got home, we both took a nap, and at supper time, he was cuddling with my DH on the couch. I asked if he wanted supper and he just rolled over and looked at me. So we actually fed him "supper in bed". (how's THAT for spoiling the dog!:biggrin1 But I think he deserved it.

His score on Sat. was 205 (out of a possible 210) and on Sun. was 193. The lower score (although still quite good... you only need 170 to Q) was because I mis-timed the warm-up and we had to go in cold. I brought him out of the crating area, asked for 2 sits and they called me into the ring. He was a bit distracted on the first part of the course, but then he got with the program and didn't lose a single point on the second half of the course. 

He's in the B class now, competing with all the much more experienced dogs, so he didn't get any place ribbons, but I really didn't expect him to at this point. He still made LOTS of friends based on "cuteness factor"!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Karen and Kodi!

Karen, I am sure you have said somewhere else, but I am too lazy to look.  Are you and Kodi competing at the Novice level? And what is the difference between Novice A and Novice B? How many times do you have to qualify at say the A level to move to the B level. We went down to the big AKC show in Portland, OR on Saturday (all breed) so watched a bit of Rally, a bit of Agility and then the Havanese conformation. I still did not see any Havanese compete in the Rally or Agility, although I think there may have been a Hav in agility - just not when we were there. We bought a catalog, but I could not even find the Agility listed in it. The Rally and regular obedience are as well as conformation with the competitors names, etc. Is Agility usually not listed in the catalogs? Does it depend on the show? Would it be called something else. This catalog is HUGE and I need to go through it again. I can't wait until Augie and I are at the point where we can go compete in Rally.  However, I want our first experience to be a smaller show. This one was quite large in my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Congratulations, Karen and Kodi!
> 
> Karen, I am sure you have said somewhere else, but I am too lazy to look.  Are you and Kodi competing at the Novice level? And what is the difference between Novice A and Novice B? How many times do you have to qualify at say the A level to move to the B level. We went down to the big AKC show in Portland, OR on Saturday (all breed) so watched a bit of Rally, a bit of Agility and then the Havanese conformation. I still did not see any Havanese compete in the Rally or Agility, although I think there may have been a Hav in agility - just not when we were there. We bought a catalog, but I could not even find the Agility listed in it. The Rally and regular obedience are as well as conformation with the competitors names, etc. Is Agility usually not listed in the catalogs? Does it depend on the show? Would it be called something else. This catalog is HUGE and I need to go through it again. I can't wait until Augie and I are at the point where we can go compete in Rally.  However, I want our first experience to be a smaller show. This one was quite large in my opinion.


Hi Linda, so far Kodi and I have only competed in APDT Rally, not AKC. We'll start AKC also this spring, but will continue with APDT as well. In APDT we are competing at Level 1, which is the equivalent of AKC Novice level... Done on leash. I think he's just about ready to begin doing run-throughs off-leash, but there are still signs he's not ready for at Level 2 (or AKC Advanced) and He's definitely not ready for off-leash in the multiple distractions of a competition environment. But, at 20 months, he's still very young to this game.

In APDT you compete in "A" at each level until you have earned your title at that level (3 qualifying scores), after which yo can continue to compete at that level, but in the "B" class. This part is similar to AKC, but in APDT, people can continue to compete in the "B" classes indefinitely, meaning that we are now. Competing against dogs with advanced titles. You still get your Q's based on score, not place, but to get a place ribbon, you have to score REALLY high. We were actually close on Sat... The 5th place dog was 207 and we were 205, so I was really happy with that!

I don't know if I can help you with the catalog questions from the show you were at. I've only been to a couple of dog shows with conformation classes, and only one of those had Obedience and Rally... No Agility. And I was working as a steward at the Obedience trial, so I didn't have a lot of extra time to be figuring things out.

Around here, agility trials are most often held separately from other types of showing. The are AKC shows that have both conformation and obedience and rally, and then there are also lots of separate trials for obedience and/or rally with conformation classes. Since I can't compete in conformation with Kodi anyway (he's neutered) and there are LOTS of obedience/rally trials nearby (both APDT and AKC) I haven't really paid a lot of attention to the big multiple-discipline shows, which tend to be held further away from where I live anyway.

I especially like APTD for starting a young dog in the ring because you can use food in the ring as a reward ONLY (no luring is allowed) at certain spots. It can be a great way to keep your dog happy, focused on you and having a good time when they are new to a trial situation.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Karen & Kodi! It sounds like Kodi really enjoys it!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Its sounds like you both had a great time! Plenty of time for Kodi to earn lots of ribbons most of the dogs that I see winning are about 5 and I haven't seen any Havanese either. The only smaller dogs I see are Boarder Terriers (my DH had never seen one he thought they were a mixed breed, they are rare), I see lots of Lowchens, king charles spaniels, schnauzers and once a Tzu from NY. I bet Kody ends up with his points quickly.

Linda, Often the Agility is not listed in the main catalog, there is usually a supplement, in the old days at some shows Agility was off site at a local training club.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Kathie! He certainly seems to enjoy it... I don't think you can MAKE a dog do this stuff veery easily... If they don't want to be there "playing" with you, it's going to fall apart pretty quickly.

As the judge said in the briefing, "Remember that this was YOUR idea... Your dog did not sign the entry form. Remember to smile at him and make sure He has a good time!"


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> In APDT you compete in "A" at each level until you have earned your title at that level (3 qualifying scores), after which yo can continue to compete at that level, but in the "B" class. This part is similar to AKC, but in APDT, *people can continue to compete in the "B" classes indefinitely, meaning that we are now. Competing against dogs with advanced titles. * You still get your Q's based on score, not place, but to get a place ribbon, you have to score REALLY high. We were actually close on Sat... The 5th place dog was 207 and we were 205, so I was really happy with that!
> 
> I especially like APTD for starting a young dog in the ring because you can use food in the ring as a reward ONLY (no luring is allowed) at certain spots. It can be a great way to keep your dog happy, focused on you and having a good time when they are new to a trial situation.


Thank you for the response, Karen and Laughing Magpie (is your name Robbie?).

Karen, I am not sure I understand - are you saying that a person/dog who has gotten their qualifications in an Advanced level of APDT Rally can come back and still compete at the Level I B level??


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow thats great... I don't know much about agility but I DO no a tired dog is a happy one and it sure sounds like Kodi is extremely happy :bounce:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations of a successful weekend!! :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, Its sounds like you both had a great time! Plenty of time for Kodi to earn lots of ribbons most of the dogs that I see winning are about 5 and I haven't seen any Havanese either. The only smaller dogs I see are Boarder Terriers (my DH had never seen one he thought they were a mixed breed, they are rare), I see lots of Lowchens, king charles spaniels, schnauzers and once a Tzu from NY. I bet Kody ends up with his points quickly.
> 
> Linda, Often the Agility is not listed in the main catalog, there is usually a supplement, in the old days at some shows Agility was off site at a local training club.


I think he did have fun. This was the first show where he didn't start out REALLY distracted by his surroundings. Of course, he has shown there once before, but it was last August. I am hoping it's more that he's just getting used to the show routine, and will be more comfortable wherever we are.

I LOVE border terriers... I think they are the only terrier I'd own. W have two different people at our training enter with borders, and they are lovely little dogs with the terrier spunk without the terrier attitude. I don't think Havs are common in performance sports in this area either, though we have several at our training center. (we're all in the same agility class, which is fun) but I haven't yet come acros another one in competition, and Kodi attracts a lot of attention because people don't know what he is. Then, it's funny what happens next. Because so many little long haired dogs are snarky, they always tentatively ask if he'll let them pet him. I tell them, of course, he loves eve one! Once they toxin him, they can't keep their hands off him because his coat feels so nice!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What a great little boy you are Kodi! Karen, you're so good at working with Kodi. Poor Tucker just gets to run and play with us and the grandkids. I'll love to do agility with him, but being close to the grandkids means we're also helping to chauffeur or watch them several times a week. At least Tucker get to do a lot of playing when they're around. At our age we don't have the energy anymore to do all that we would like.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good going Kodi!:whoo:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Karen I have a question for you since you know a lot about agility 

I saw a thread posted before about making your own agility treatment and I can't seem to find it now but I'm thinking about buying a few things and practicing some agility with Ninja in my basement. Would practicing agility at home help build his confidence or can that only be done in classes enrolled with other dogs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> What a great little boy you are Kodi! Karen, you're so good at working with Kodi. Poor Tucker just gets to run and play with us and the grandkids. I'll love to do agility with him, but being close to the grandkids means we're also helping to chauffeur or watch them several times a week. At least Tucker get to do a lot of playing when they're around. At our age we don't have the energy anymore to do all that we would like.


And I'm sure that Tucker is very happy "just" being a member of the family and playing with all those grand kids as well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Good going Kodi!:whoo:
> Karen it is a darn good thing you educated me on waiting for Maddie to be grown before continuing jumping. Over the weekend I went to a large dog show and got a chance to watch Rally and agility. I got very excited even found a trainer who also trains the only 2 Havanese that competed.
> When I got home Maddie was limping. By sunday she could hardly walk. I had left the puppy and her together. I don't know if she tried to climb out of the gate or if the two just played hard all day. We took her to the emergency vet our normal vet recommended. She does have that turned out foot and from the looks of the xray her problem is in the elbow. Although we have to have another xray done this week because she would not stay still and the picture was not great it looked like her bone is not attached to the elbow. The Vet said nothing is broken and called it abnormal But we need to sedate her to get a better view.


I certainly hope little Maddie is OK! Keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Karen I have a question for you since you know a lot about agility
> 
> I saw a thread posted before about making your own agility treatment and I can't seem to find it now but I'm thinking about buying a few things and practicing some agility with Ninja in my basement. Would practicing agility at home help build his confidence or can that only be done in classes enrolled with other dogs?


I don't know that you could say that I "know a lot" about agility!<g> We've been taking lessons since Kodi passed his first birthday, but we haven't gotten to the point of competing yet... We have our debut in agility in a public venue in a demonstration in 2 weeks.<g>

With that caveat, I'm not sure that doing agility in your basement, when you don't have any experience training a dog in agility is likely to build his confidence. I think you'd have a lot more success taking a class. Also, as I mentioned in another thread, if you are going to do agility in your basement, even as practice, you will need to rubber mat the floor. Jumping on concrete is just too hard on joints.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome...Good for you and Kodi!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Another Q!*

Kodi and I had our first trial since he got sick. Because I had other commitments, we were only able to go for one day, but he got another Q with a score of 192. :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, I am so happy for you and Kodi. It is great to hear you are both back out doing trials. I am so happy that Kodi is better. Congrats on the Q!!!!!!

Misty is starting Rally Tuesday. Its been a long wait and a lot of work (shyness issues) to get here.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:cheer2: Yay, Kodi and Karen! Glad you are able to get back on track and that Kodi is feeling better.

Augie missed both Rally and obedience classes last week as he was sick. I did go to the obedience class alone to pick up his 'homework'. It is a six week class, compressed into 3 weeks. Glad I went. Lots to work on.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

YAY...Karen and Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, I am so happy for you and Kodi. It is great to hear you are both back out doing trials. I am so happy that Kodi is better. Congrats on the Q!!!!!!
> 
> Misty is starting Rally Tuesday. Its been a long wait and a lot of work (shyness issues) to get here.


Thanks, Robbie! Have a great time with Misty. I know how hard you've been working to get her over her shyness!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> :cheer2: Yay, Kodi and Karen! Glad you are able to get back on track and that Kodi is feeling better.
> 
> Augie missed both Rally and obedience classes last week as he was sick. I did go to the obedience class alone to pick up his 'homework'. It is a six week class, compressed into 3 weeks. Glad I went. Lots to work on.


Thanks, Linda!

Now Augie was sick!?!? Is he OK now? What's going on with all our pups!?!?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also thought you'd enjoy this photo. This was actually taken at the January Trial, but I just got it from the photographer yesterday. I've got to remember to stand up straighter, But it shows the dramatic "flourish" he puts on his pivots and finishes. People always comment on it when he comes out of the ring. He's a crowd pleaser and he knows it!:biggrin1:

BTW, we were one of only two small dogs in the trial. There was a miniature schnauzer too, but the next smallest dogs were the Border Collies and Aussies. (there are always LOTS of both!)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the puppy with the flying hair!!!! Wonderful photo, I get in trouble for slouching too. I think it is because they are so small and in early training we had to get on our knees or slouch.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Kodi and Karen, you are an awesome duo! Love the photo.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I sure wish I could see your little crowd pleaser in person, Karen! His coloring alone would draw attention, and then to add that hair movement into it.... I think you surely must want to go to a trial in the Portland, OR area sometime in the near future, don't you? 

Yes, Augie is better. Nothing major. Either a flu, cold or kennel cough?? He (and I) had one sleepless night where he honked (coughed), gagged and sneezed, and then to a lesser extent for a couple of days. No fever and he acted fairly normally. Appetite affected a little.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Augie Doggy! Tell him both Kodi and I hope he's COMPLETELY better very soon!

It would REALLY be fun if you and I were closer. (Robbie too!) It would be so much fun to have a bunch of Havs competing together.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Karen I love Kodi's flourish!He looks such a happy chappie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Poor Augie Doggy! Tell him both Kodi and I hope he's COMPLETELY better very soon!
> 
> It would REALLY be fun if you and I were closer. (Robbie too!) It would be so much fun to have a bunch of Havs competing together.


Thank you, Karen. I haven't heard a cough out of him since about last Wed or Thurs. He's had all his immunizations, so maybe just a virus of some sort. He wasn't really acting sick (aside from the hacking thing), but I did not want to take him around the other dogs in class and expose them.

Yes, it would be *so much fun* to get together with you other forum members who do Rally. The other dogs in our classes are BIG dogs. He is the only small dog. And he moves totally differently.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! This competition must be really tough. Javy successfully completed his level 1 training. Our instructors were great. I was a little nervous because we had so many big dogs in our class. We hung out with a Yorkie and Maltese (and their people) throughout the 6 weeks course. I wish they had classes divided into large and small dogs. Javy loved all the dogs in our class. I was the one that was worried. Hopefully we can go on to the level 2 training this summer. Keep up the great work. Kodi is a real star.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen and Linda maybe someday maybe we will all meet up at a Rally.:biggrin1:


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Yay Karen and Kodi! Love the "Front and Flourish" picture!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kati said:


> Congratulations! This competition must be really tough. Javy successfully completed his level 1 training. Our instructors were great. I was a little nervous because we had so many big dogs in our class. We hung out with a Yorkie and Maltese (and their people) throughout the 6 weeks course. I wish they had classes divided into large and small dogs. Javy loved all the dogs in our class. I was the one that was worried. Hopefully we can go on to the level 2 training this summer. Keep up the great work. Kodi is a real star.


Hi Katy, it definitely takes work, and it's NOT something you can get competition-ready in a 6 or 8 week class. Kodi was in training for over a year and did (non-competitive) run-throughs for at least 9 months before we entered our first competition. And at that, from what I've been told by other people, he was young to have won his first title by 15 months. (he's my first dog, so what do I know?!)

Javy will get there... he's still just a baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Narwyn said:


> Yay Karen and Kodi! Love the "Front and Flourish" picture!


Thanks, Kat!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Home from our first trial of the weekend... another Q - 198!
:whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Go Kodi and Karen! Yay, for you both. Congrats.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Home from our first trial of the weekend... another Q - 198!
> :whoo:


Kodi and Karen - What a team!! How did the rest of the weekend go?

I hope we make it to class this week. First, Augie was sick, then our trainer was sick, and now this week we have family stuff going on - seems like we have been off forever. But we have still been going through our exercises at home. He still will not 'stand' on verbal command, however. Our (my?) goal is to get to where you are someday, to be able to compete and qualify. :biggrin1:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kodi and Karen You are a great team! His scores were great!!
Pam & Havgirl &Jimmy


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats to Karen and Kodi!
I love the picture too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Thanks so much for telling me Misty should be able to do Rally. She loves it!!!!! It has brought my shy girl out of her shell. OMG she wags her tail!!!! This is a dog who rarely laughed with her tail. My trainers told me she will go out soon. We did a run through tonight and she did really well...its me that has left/right issues.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Robbie, that is so exciting to hear about your little Misty enjoying herself so much! It must make your heart soar! 

Poor Augie would do so much better if he had a coordinated handler!  We have enjoyed Rally classes so much; we haven't competed yet, however.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kodi and Karen - What a team!! How did the rest of the weekend go?
> 
> I hope we make it to class this week. First, Augie was sick, then our trainer was sick, and now this week we have family stuff going on - seems like we have been off forever. But we have still been going through our exercises at home. He still will not 'stand' on verbal command, however. Our (my?) goal is to get to where you are someday, to be able to compete and qualify. :biggrin1:


Sunday he did the best run we've ever had. He was really "on" and heeling beautifully. But... In APDT, if you break the down and walk around, it's not like AKC, where you can do it over and just lose 3 points... it's an automatic elimination. He was so focused on me that when I stepped forward to walk around him, I think he thought he was supposed to start heeling again. He just lifted his elbows off the floor... never even got to a sit, let alone moved his feet. He immediately went back down, but it was still enough for him to NQ. 

Even the judge felt bad, and told me it was a beautiful run. If it hadn't been for that, we would have gotten a 205, our highest score so far. Oh well, I'd rather have a "good" NQ like that than a Q where we just barely scraped by!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

psow9421 said:


> Kodi and Karen You are a great team! His scores were great!!
> Pam & Havgirl &Jimmy


Thanks, Pam... did you put up your brags? Pam has something to post under showing AND agility... (I won't spoil it!:wink


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish I lived closer it would be fun to come watch Kodi.  Zoey and I started conformation classes. I think I need to try to make it more fun for her. My big problem is practicing at home. The trainer says she stacks on the table nice and the reason she sometimes is zig zaying is because I am moving my arm. You would think walking around and standing at a table would be easy compared to Ralley!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, Thanks so much for telling me Misty should be able to do Rally. She loves it!!!!! It has brought my shy girl out of her shell. OMG she wags her tail!!!! This is a dog who rarely laughed with her tail. My trainers told me she will go out soon. We did a run through tonight and she did really well...its me that has left/right issues.


Awesome!!!!

Want to know a dirty little secret? I need to kind of point my finger (inside my hand) in the direction I need to go next to keep it all straight!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Robbie, that is so exciting to hear about your little Misty enjoying herself so much! It must make your heart soar!
> 
> Poor Augie would do so much better if he had a coordinated handler!  We have enjoyed Rally classes so much; we haven't competed yet, however.


I bet you guys are ready too... We just have to coax you out there!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I wish I lived closer it would be fun to come watch Kodi.  Zoey and I started conformation classes. I think I need to try to make it more fun for her. My big problem is practicing at home. The trainer says she stacks on the table nice and the reason she sometimes is zig zaying is because I am moving my arm. You would think walking around and standing at a table would be easy compared to Ralley!


It still takes time and practice! Loose leash walking takes a long time to get right, no matter what kind of showing you're doing!

You'll get it! (BTW, every dog has his "sticking spots" in training... it took NINE MONTHS for Kodi to learn a reliable stand!)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

As a kid I sucked at Twister!!!!! I have started just looking at the arrows and not thinking, I am not the only one half the people in the class have dropped the class after the first run through. More time for us to practice. I think you have to be able to laugh and enjoy all the sillyness. The trainer tells us over and over have fun that why were here. Her golden has a lot of fun with it!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> It still takes time and practice! Loose leash walking takes a long time to get right, no matter what kind of showing you're doing!
> 
> *You'll get it! (BTW, every dog has his "sticking spots" in training... it took NINE MONTHS for Kodi to learn a reliable stand!)*




Oh, great! 6-7 months to go! :frusty: :biggrin1: That has definitely been our 'sticking' point up until now. He has picked up everything else quite fast, and that stand on verbal command has been so frustrating. When I do get Augie to stand, at least now he is staying standing most of the time, until the next command. Up until a few days ago, once I did get him to stand, then he would plop back down on his butt.

Karen, I am not sure we, as a team, are quite ready. I didn't tell you how we 'flunked' the Delta Soc. Pet Partner evaluation, did I - :biggrin1: I was told his skills were very good, but that he was still a bit 'exuberant'. And the exercise we failed was due to handler error - when the other dog was brought in, I wasn't paying close enough attention to Augie and keeping his attention, and he tried to go over to the other dog. Oops... After the evaluation was halted due to this failure, I bent down over him and he put his front paws lightly on my legs so I could give him a love, and I was chastised for that move and told that I should NOT be allowing him to do that.............. Knew on the spot that this was not the activity for us.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> As a kid I sucked at Twister!!!!! I have started just looking at the arrows and not thinking, I am not the only one half the people in the class have dropped the class after the first run through. More time for us to practice. I think you have to be able to laugh and enjoy all the sillyness. The trainer tells us over and over have fun that why were here. Her golden has a lot of fun with it!!!


Robbie, I agree - if it isn't fun, why do it?? Our trainer had us laughing so hard last night, I thought I was going to wet my pants! She doesn't like us being too serious; she said it is supposed to be fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> [/B]
> 
> Oh, great! 6-7 months to go! :frusty: :biggrin1: That has definitely been our 'sticking' point up until now. He has picked up everything else quite fast, and that stand on verbal command has been so frustrating. When I do get Augie to stand, at least now he is staying standing most of the time, until the next command. Up until a few days ago, once I did get him to stand, then he would plop back down on his butt.


Well, you know because we've talked about it off the forum, that it was VERY hard to teach Kodi the stand. And we had the EXACT same problem that you're having... that I'd get him standing, and the MOMENT I clicked, he'd sit back down again. Then one day, he all of a sudden stayed standing. Now he's even staying standing for "Stand for Exam" in formal obedience, though I can't yet get 6' away and expect him to stay planted.

That said, I still don't have it on a verbal cue, but I'm not in any hurry for that. You can use both or either for Rally, and you can use either for formal obedience. So getting it on the verbal command can take as long as it needs to.



motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, I am not sure we, as a team, are quite ready. I didn't tell you how we 'flunked' the Delta Soc. Pet Partner evaluation, did I - :biggrin1: I was told his skills were very good, but that he was still a bit 'exuberant'. And the exercise we failed was due to handler error - when the other dog was brought in, I wasn't paying close enough attention to Augie and keeping his attention, and he tried to go over to the other dog. Oops... After the evaluation was halted due to this failure, I bent down over him and he put his front paws lightly on my legs so I could give him a love, and I was chastised for that move and told that I should NOT be allowing him to do that.............. Knew on the spot that this was not the activity for us.


Yeah, I haven't even tried for any therapy dog stuff with Kodi yet. (partly because we haven't even gotten around to the CD test!:biggrin1 but also because I'm not sure whether he would put his feet up on people to be petted. I don't THINK he'd do it with a stranger, but he CERTAINLY does it with people he likes, and to be honest, I don't know if I want to discourage it. He's not crazy about it, he doesn't slam into people or jump on them. He comes up and very gently puts his feet up on their knee to make it easier to reach him to pat. I kind of like it personally.

I think you sell yourself short with "readiness" for Rally. You are allowed to make mistakes... If they are little, you just get points off. If they are bigger, you can always do a sign over for a 3 point deduction. This is true with AKC AND APDT. Here is the run where we NQ'd on Sunday. You can see that we had to re-do the very first sign (serpentine). Then he got away from me in the upper right corner of the course. I thought that was going to be a 3 point deduction there, but she only took two. Then we NQ'd on the walk around, because he lifted up his elbows. This would have been a deduction (or possibly require a do-over) in AKC, but would not have been an NQ. The rest of the course I was really, really pleased with. Also, AKC courses are MUCH shorter, AND THERE IS NO STAND (until the next level up:whoo. I think you'd do fine!






At run-throughs today, we had someone other than our trainer play judge and he was MUCH better. She may have to hide while we're in the ring at the trial there next month!:biggrin1:

E(several times)TA:

Well, couldn't seem to get it embedded, but the link seems to work! Geez. Training dogs is easier than figuring out video!!!ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, that was FUN to see! Thank you for posting the link. Kodi has such a wonderful 'prance/strut'. And those jumps on his turns into heel position! Cute, cute, cute. He is sure giving you great attention.

We really hadn't intended to try for any 'therapy dog' stuff at this point but an opportunity came up in our town so decided to go ahead and give it a go. Augie does not slam into or jump on people either. And I agree, I like it when he comes up and I allow him to put his paws on me. If I tell him to sit or wait, he does. We brought him into our lives to make US happy. If he can make others happy, great, but I am NOT about to change his behavior, when it is not obnoxious, to satisfy someone else. That is one of the reasons I feel we are not suited to the program. I am certainly not going to come through my door and dive to the floor so that I can get to his level to be greeted! 

I need to get more comfortable with recognizing the signs so that I don't feel nervous and pass along that energy to him. We will see how it goes tonight. We have been off for a few weeks now. We don't have the opportunity of run-throughs here between our regular class times. I don't believe the stand is part of the novice level in AKC either. We have been working on advanced signs. I will have to check again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, that was FUN to see! Thank you for posting the link. Kodi has such a wonderful 'prance/strut'. And those jumps on his turns into heel position! Cute, cute, cute. He is sure giving you great attention.


Thanks! We have fun together, which is what counts most!



motherslittlehelper said:


> We brought him into our lives to make US happy. If he can make others happy, great, but I am NOT about to change his behavior, when it is not obnoxious, to satisfy someone else. That is one of the reasons I feel we are not suited to the program. I am certainly not going to come through my door and dive to the floor so that I can get to his level to be greeted!


I agree completely!!!!



motherslittlehelper said:


> I need to get more comfortable with recognizing the signs so that I don't feel nervous and pass along that energy to him. We will see how it goes tonight. We have been off for a few weeks now. We don't have the opportunity of run-throughs here between our regular class times. I don't believe the stand is part of the novice level in AKC either. We have been working on advanced signs. I will have to check again.


You can go onto the AKC website and download a PDF of all the Rally signs if you want. Then print them out, put them on the ground (in plastic sheet protectors) and practice. If you want to be able to see them from a distance, you can buy cheap cones from Oriental Trading Company on the web. You can just velcro the signs on. (for APDT, you can get the same kind of signs on their web site)

And you're right that there is no "stand" in AKC Novice Rally. There IS in APDT Level 1 Rally. That's what I was trying to say... YOU don't have to worry about the stand yet. I did.<g>


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

karen, How can a judge even look to see what you are doing, Kodi is so lively and has that happy Havanese Paw up gait. I could not take my eyes off him. I love his turns and the way he pop's up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> karen, How can a judge even look to see what you are doing, Kodi is so lively and has that happy Havanese Paw up gait. I could not take my eyes off him. I love his turns and the way he pop's up.


I think they do get a kick out of him.. He's usually the smallest dog there, by far. There was a JR at this trial, and he was very cute too, but he doesn't have the flying hair.:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, man, you should have seen us at Rally class last night. Or not. Wasn't too embarrassing or anything!!  Our trainer was having us do our final run off-leash. Thank goodness there were only three dogs there last night. The first two did beautifully, better off leash than on. Then, came Augie. We made it about one-third of the way through the run. And...then....he just could not take it any longer and went into a RLH. Our class is held in a large barn and he was making use of every inch. That is what happens when it rains for days on end and he hasn't been outside for his RLH's. Our trainer commented on the fact that he did not seem like himself last night. It had been nearly a month since we had been to Rally. He was very squirrely. I was able to call him back to me, but then he would just take off again. Finally, she told everyone to quit laughing at him and had me leave the barn. He didn't even miss me. He just went and visited everyone, including the visitors who were watching. No separation anxiety there. But he then calmed down, and we did one final run on an easier course, off-leash, and that went fine. Nope, don't think we are ready for competition. She is going to let us all know when there are fun matches that come up so we can try that first. Think that is a good idea. 

Ha, Karen, so we had flying hair going on too! Kodi, with his black and white coloring, is so striking, and his hair looks so silky and moves so nicely.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, Having a dog like Yogi, I fully understand. When they do things like this and everyone laughs, it makes it worse. Augie just needed a good run and these guys have been described as little clowns. As for being ready, you should see how badly some even seasoned dogs act in the ring on any given day. Somedays they are just not into it. Rally is for fun, just go for it and laugh along the way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, man, you should have seen us at Rally class last night. Or not. Wasn't too embarrassing or anything!!  Our trainer was having us do our final run off-leash. Thank goodness there were only three dogs there last night. The first two did beautifully, better off leash than on. Then, came Augie. We made it about one-third of the way through the run. And...then....he just could not take it any longer and went into a RLH. Our class is held in a large barn and he was making use of every inch. That is what happens when it rains for days on end and he hasn't been outside for his RLH's. Our trainer commented on the fact that he did not seem like himself last night. It had been nearly a month since we had been to Rally. He was very squirrely. I was able to call him back to me, but then he would just take off again. Finally, she told everyone to quit laughing at him and had me leave the barn. He didn't even miss me. He just went and visited everyone, including the visitors who were watching. No separation anxiety there. But he then calmed down, and we did one final run on an easier course, off-leash, and that went fine. Nope, don't think we are ready for competition. She is going to let us all know when there are fun matches that come up so we can try that first. Think that is a good idea.
> 
> Ha, Karen, so we had flying hair going on too! Kodi, with his black and white coloring, is so striking, and his hair looks so silky and moves so nicely.


Well, you can hardly blame him if he's been cooped up for a while because of bad weather! Both days of the trial I took Kodi for a good 45 minute brisk walk before we went in the ring. Sometimes you've got to take the edge off!

Do you ever use a long line on him? That's just a piece of ribbon or light weight (but strong) string that you attach to a clip, then clip onto the collar. Then if the dog starts to take off, you can quickly step on the line to keep them from getting away. You really don't want to let them get into a RLH while working, because it is so self-rewarding. At our training center, we don't do ANY work without a long line until the dog is being VERY reliable about staying close. And that's something you just can't proof with a leash.

I bet Augie looks adorable flying around though. (I think we need video to see for ourselves!:biggrin1 I'm surprised the other people were ABLE to stop laughing and ignore him when he's such a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Linda, Having a dog like Yogi, I fully understand. When they do things like this and everyone laughs, it makes it worse. Augie just needed a good run and these guys have been described as little clowns. As for being ready, you should see how badly some even seasoned dogs act in the ring on any given day. Somedays they are just not into it. Rally is for fun, just go for it and laugh along the way.


You are so right. We were talking about that at the trial when a dog left the ring and the owner got very upset. One of the more experienced people pointed out a Golden who had a fabulous run at the highest level. He has a history... He EITHER gets a perfect score, or he NQ's by leaving (BOLTING out of) the ring. No in between. Talk about frustrating!:frusty: His owner always has a smile on her face, though!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Well, you can hardly blame him if he's been cooped up for a while because of bad weather! Both days of the trial I took Kodi for a good 45 minute brisk walk before we went in the ring. Sometimes you've got to take the edge off!
> 
> Do you ever use a long line on him? That's just a piece of ribbon or light weight (but strong) string that you attach to a clip, then clip onto the collar. Then if the dog starts to take off, you can quickly step on the line to keep them from getting away. You really don't want to let them get into a RLH while working, because it is so self-rewarding. At our training center, we don't do ANY work without a long line until the dog is being VERY reliable about staying close. And that's something you just can't proof with a leash.
> 
> I bet Augie looks adorable flying around though. (I think we need video to see for ourselves!:biggrin1 I'm surprised the other people were ABLE to stop laughing and ignore him when he's such a cutie!


No, we didn't have a long line attached to him. The only other time that off-leash work was done at this class was at the class we missed when he was sick, so this was our first time. The other dogs behaved well and stayed by their handlers. I will mention it to her and go prepared - sounds like a very good idea to me. And I learned a good lesson - that we will try to get a RLH in before we go to class. I don't know what your spring has been like where you live, but we have had sooooo much rain, that we have not been walking like we need to be to get his ya-ya's out. So far, this year, the paper says we have had around 22 inches. Yesterday, it was sailing off the house so hard, that it was totally shooting over the top of the gutters. I don't mind walking when it is misting, but pouring rain - I am not fond of that.

No, I didn't get mad - hard to get mad at that cute little body just stretched out and going for all he was worth - but it was rather embarrassing. And, you are right, I absolutely don't want him doing that - it did look like he was having way too much fun and it sure could be rewarding.

Robbie, I think you are right as well - that everyone laughing at him just spurred him on - like the kid acting up in class. That is why she had me leave the area for a bit and everyone else was instructed to just ignore him. Less fun if no appreciative audience.

Karen and Robbie, thanks for sharing your suggestions, ideas, experience. I have absolutely no experience with any training until the obedience and Rally work with Augie, so appreciate all the ideas you can share.

But don't be expecting any videos any time soon. I am thinking I have my hands more than full as it is at the moment! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> But don't be expecting any videos any time soon. I am thinking I have my hands more than full as it is at the moment! ound:


Oh, but you can hand the video camera to someone ELSE... YOU don't have to do that piece!:biggrin1:

No excuses!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, but you can hand the video camera to someone ELSE... YOU don't have to do that piece!:biggrin1:
> 
> No excuses!


Tell you what - I will allow YOU to take a video of us, provided you bring Kodi with you! :biggrin1: We'll see - I want to get better control and then I will try to drag DH along sometime. Won't be for awhile, however. We have a few other family things going on right now that are requiring attention.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, we'll give you some time, but we're STILL going to hold you to it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We went to the first day of the Nor' East Toy Dog Cluster today. Kodi was great! Another Q, and a score of 97! We show again on Monday. Keep your fingers crossed for me... he'll finish his title on Monday with a little luck!

Another fun thing happened... There was another lady there with two cute little Papillions. She NQ'd with her first dog, because of a consistently tight leash. The lady watched Kodi go, then asked if I'd run her second dog for her. I told her I was really a beginner too, and I also wasn't sure you could even do that. (in APDT the dog can only be shown by the owner or immediate family member) So she went and checked with both the judge and the steward. They both said it was fine. I worked with the dog for a couple of minutes outside the ring (which was all we had!) and he seemed to be happy working with me. With the caveat that I couldn't make any promises, I agreed to give it a try. So we went in and he Q'd too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Karen and Kodi! That is exciting! Also, that you were able to qualify a dog you had never seen before. Way cool!  Looking forward to hearing good things from your Monday showing!

This week, our trainer said there were three or four of us in the class ready to compete. But that we should practice in some different locations. We don't really have much for indoor places to practice and it has been raining pretty much nonstop. So maybe this summer....? 

And I have sure found a good way to tire the Aug-Dog out!! I got him this interactive toy :biggrin1: - namely, a little brother! The downside is that it is also tiring ME out! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Congratulations, Karen and Kodi! That is exciting! Also, that you were able to qualify a dog you had never seen before. Way cool!  Looking forward to hearing good things from your Monday showing!
> 
> This week, our trainer said there were three or four of us in the class ready to compete. But that we should practice in some different locations. We don't really have much for indoor places to practice and it has been raining pretty much nonstop. So maybe this summer....?
> 
> And I have sure found a good way to tire the Aug-Dog out!! I got him this interactive toy :biggrin1: - namely, a little brother! The downside is that it is also tiring ME out! :biggrin1:


Thanks! That's awesome that your trainer thinks you are ready to compete! :whoo: I really thought you were, based on your descriptions of how he does. Are most of your trials outdoors? That would be a drag.

I was reading another one of your posts about Augie and the puppy (we REALLY need a name!:biggrin1 running until they flop and thought that was a PERFECT way to take the "edge" off Augie before Rally!ound:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

You did a great job Karen!! Congrats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

psow9421 said:


> You did a great job Karen!! Congrats!


Thanks, Pam!

Pam started the weekend off with a bang too. I don't know all the conformation class terminology, but Jimmy, her young male won the Havanese puppy class, and then in the class where puppies of all breeds were shown together (and there were a LOT of dogs!) he was 4th!

Pam was going to run Lindy in agility today, but I'm not sure she did because of the heat. Update, Pam?


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Karen

I did standard agility with Lindy.
She did all the obstacles except the chute. She went in but she came right back out the entrance ! I guess I better work on chutes at class. See you in the AM. Joyce had another great day yesterday! 
Pam


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, that is wonderful! You may have a job as a handler!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

psow9421 said:


> Hey Karen
> 
> I did standard agility with Lindy.
> She did all the obstacles except the chute. She went in but she came right back out the entrance ! I guess I better work on chutes at class. See you in the AM. Joyce had another great day yesterday!
> Pam


Good for Lindy!!! For only her second time competing, I think that's awesome... Particularly with the heat and the outdoor venue. We reLly don't do the chute very often in class, and I think the last couple of times we did it were while Lindy was in heat.

Glad to hear Joyce did well too! Was she able to move up to Advanced?

Kodi spent the morning "helping" open the pool... I think he's going to need another bath tonight!

See you tomorrow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Karen, that is wonderful! You may have a job as a handler!!!


No, it was fun, but it's also a little nerve wracking taking someone else's dog in... You REALLY don't want to mess up!:biggrin1:


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> We went to the first day of the Nor' East Toy Dog Cluster today. Kodi was great! Another Q, and a score of 97! We show again on Monday. Keep your fingers crossed for me... he'll finish his title on Monday with a little luck!


I am sorry that we are passing in the night, Karen, (I was only there today!) but good luck tomorrow and fingers crossed for that title!!

Way cool that another person asked you to run their dog - what a vote of confidence!

Hopefully we will get to meet up with you soon ...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, I'm up in the mountains and internet is spotty!!!! Sometimes I can get on the internet but not post. How wonderful that must of felt to take an unknow dog of a different breed in to the ring and have success. Can wait to hear more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Kat & Robbie! We came home with another blue ribbon and our title! More important (according to Kodi) he got 4 new Antlerz (sawed in quarters so little dogs can get to the inside stuff!) and a new fluffy crate pad. He's been sleeping all afternoon since we got home.

Kat, were you showing your little guy? Or someone else's dog. How did you do?

Pam was reserve champion with Jimmy today!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, congratulations, Karen!!! That is so cool that you did well with someone else's furbaby.

Antlerz and new bed? Were they prizes or bribes?  Kodi must be in 7th heaven.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Wow, congratulations, Karen!!! That is so cool that you did well with someone else's furbaby.
> 
> Antlerz and new bed? Were they prizes or bribes?  Kodi must be in 7th heaven.


Thanks, Pam! The Antlerz and bed were presents for being such a good boy! The actual "Prize" was a hand made glass plate with a picture of your breed. _*I*_ think it's lovely, but I don't think it meant much to him.:biggrin1: He was MUCH more impressed with the "fluffy, squeaky star" he got at the Bull Mastiff trial a few weeks ago.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Kat & Robbie! We came home with another blue ribbon and our title! More important (according to Kodi) he got 4 new Antlerz (sawed in quarters so little dogs can get to the inside stuff!) and a new fluffy crate pad. He's been sleeping all afternoon since we got home.
> 
> Kat, were you showing your little guy? Or someone else's dog. How did you do?
> 
> Pam was reserve champion with Jimmy today!


Yay Karen and Kodi! I am glad to hear he got the GOOD STUFF too! And you got some nice things just for you too hehe.

It sounds like Pam was having a good weekend too, sorry I missed seeing her as well.

I was showing my little guy, he was Best of Winners, which is the best non-champion Havanese. This was his fifth show and so far he's been dubbed the best non-champion Hav at all of them! We are having a lot of fun - no, not just because we're winning but he really loves being a show dog (all the attention!) so he is just a lot of fun to team up with.

I am not really doing anything else until the shows in Springfield in July. Maybe I'll catch you then?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Narwyn said:


> Yay Karen and Kodi! I am glad to hear he got the GOOD STUFF too! And you got some nice things just for you too hehe.
> 
> It sounds like Pam was having a good weekend too, sorry I missed seeing her as well.
> 
> ...


Good for Will! I really want to meet the little guy! I know nothing about the conformation classes and how they work. Do you get points for Best of Winners?

I don't know if I'll go to the Springfield shows... I'm not sure Kodi will be reliable off leash for Advanced by then, so I'd just be doing Novice B... seems a long way to go for that. And we're still chipping away at our APDT RL1X, so I want to do some of those too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Knew you two would pull it off! No picture of Kodi with his 'loot'?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a "professional" picture taken, with the judge, and the little sign and everything... just like a "real" show dog.:biggrin1: We have to wait for it to arrive. If I get a moment, I'll set him up for another candid in front of the barn.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> Good for Will! I really want to meet the little guy! I know nothing about the conformation classes and how they work. Do you get points for Best of Winners?
> 
> I don't know if I'll go to the Springfield shows... I'm not sure Kodi will be reliable off leash for Advanced by then, so I'd just be doing Novice B... seems a long way to go for that. And we're still chipping away at our APDT RL1X, so I want to do some of those too.


Heheh, yes he does! All of the male class winners compete and the judge selects "Winners Dog" who gets points. Then they do the same thing with the girls and "Winners Bitch" also gets points. Then those two compete for "Best of Winners."

I can't wait to see your official photo by the way! And I saw in another post that Mr. Kodi is looking PDG off leash so maybe! :biggrin1:

~K


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay for Will! We'll see... at run throughs I was rewarding him with cookies... Not luring, just rewards, but still it's not the same as going in cold.

I made a mistake on Monday as far as cookies are concerned. I knew I couldn't take them in the ring, and I still had a couple left from warming up. I was the first dog after walking the course, so it was a little hurried. I took the cookies out of my pocket, gave him one and put the other two on the corner of the stewards table. WRONG!!! He KNEW they were there, and tried to turn back at the start line to get them. I think he couldn't figure why I'd take them out but not give them to him! Then at the first two signs, he jumped on me, like "Hey, Mom! You forgot! There's cookies back there!" He still did what he was supposed to, but with that little bit of "extra" first. Fortunately, then he settled down and worked. We still qualified with points to spare (84) but it was a little disappointing after our 97 score on Fri!

Next time I'll plan the cookie supply more closely, so that I can feed him the last bits right before we go in the ring and he doesn't think I'm cheating him!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Kodi's title photo*

As requested...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW!!! Big Congratulations. You both look wonderful!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the photo, you both look great. I haven't been on in awhile and this cheered me up.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photo! Love seeing a photo of our inspirational Rally team!


----------

